# Gravity Pilots Freeride Tour Sonntag 22.11.



## Sepprheingauner (15. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

kommenden Sonntag (22.11.09) gibt's die nächste Gravity Pilots Freeride/Enduro tour. Diesmal fahren wir wieder in heimischen Gefilden, so zwischen Martinsthal, Frauenstein, Schlangenbad und Georgenborn. Los geht's um 9:00 (fiese Zeit, ich weiß). 

Treffpunkt ist Frauenstein, direkt unter der Burg (beim Gasthof "zur Linde", Burglindenstr.).

Eigentlich wird alles gut bzw. einfach zu fahren sein, aber Freeride soll diesmal im Vordergrund stehen, d. h. es sind auch ein paar "fiesere" Stellen dabei, bergab wollen wir's stehen lassen (bergauf dafür langsam machen) und wenn ein paar technisch interessante Stellen dabei sind, wird dort auch mal etwas geblieben. 

Schätze mal, die Tour wird so ca. 30 km lang.

Meldet euch doch einfach hier, wenn ihr mitkommt! Freuen uns!
Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. November 2009)

Die Tour wird auf den 06.12.09 verschoben!! Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathias (16. November 2009)

Sehr gut

Melde mich dann mal an.

Bis Nikolausi dann 9:00 Uhr Brrrrrrr........

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## Raschauer (16. November 2009)

Da fällt mir ja jetzt ein Stein von Herzen

Melde mich auch für den 6. an 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Ruderbock (16. November 2009)

Das find ich ja mal sehr sehr gut,
an Nicolausi muss ich mal nicht arbeiten...
...hoffe die Regierung stimmt zu, denk aber mal schon,
deshalb: Anmeldung!!

Bis dann
Jens


----------



## 8 Inch (18. November 2009)

Ich bin auch bei!!


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. November 2009)

Meld mich dann auch mal an...
aber 9uhr ist echt fies..


----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2009)

das könnte klappen.
dabei


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. November 2009)

am 02.12.09 binn ich auch dabei.
wir können gerne auch schon um 7.30Uhr los.hahaha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. November 2009)

Äh Dennis?! 02.12.??


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. November 2009)

So, auf vielfachen Wunsch treffen wir uns erst um 10 Uhr!

Dabei sind:
1 Lars
2 Clemens
3 frank
4 Dennis
5 Jens
6 nienie
7 skydiver
8 Mathias
9 Burkhard 
10 Sebastian 
11 Olga 

Einer geht noch, aber dann sollte so langsam Schluss sein. Wenn die Gruppe zu groß wird ist's auch doof.
Es sind übrigens ca. 800hm, auf 30 km.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (23. November 2009)

6.12 hab mich vertippt


----------



## mr-Lambo (23. November 2009)

Hallo Leute! Kann ich noch mitfahren? Bin allerdings kein Vereinsmitglied.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. November 2009)

Geht!


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

Und ich? Mache auch den letzten Schleicher


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. November 2009)

hey der letzte Schleicher bin ich doch schon.hahaha


----------



## a.nienie (23. November 2009)

bergab oder bergauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (23. November 2009)

Danke! Dann könnt Ihr auf mich zählen!


----------



## mathias (23. November 2009)

präsi schrieb:


> und ich? Mache auch den letzten schleicher


Also der Schleicher gehört mir, Thomas Du bist doch der unheimliche Plattemacher

Freu mich
Mathias


----------



## Weinzi83 (23. November 2009)

Grüßt Euch - wenn möglich würde ich auch noch teilnehmen. Wäre cool, Danke.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

wenn so viele gleichzeitig hinten fahren wollen, müssen die trails aber schön breit sein


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. November 2009)

Vielleicht macht Frank ja wieder Gruppe Nr. 2 auf?!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. November 2009)

Hab gerade mit frank gequatscht. Wir bekommen schon alle unter! Also ruhig anmelden.


----------



## toslson (25. November 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit frank gequatscht. Wir bekommen schon alle unter! Also ruhig anmelden.



na denn , gerne
den käfer trail soll mann ja auch hoch fahren dürfen


----------



## Skydiver81 (29. November 2009)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Hab gerade mit frank gequatscht. Wir bekommen schon alle unter! Also ruhig anmelden.



das ist gut, aus Wi würd gern noch ein Freund mitkommen.


----------



## Nicolai33 (29. November 2009)

Würde mich ebenfalls mal gerne anschliessen, ich kenne eure Ecke noch garnicht!! Freue mich mal ein paar neue Trails und Leute kenne zu lernen.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Dezember 2009)

Na dann: auf! Wird gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (2. Dezember 2009)

Also ich melde mich hiermit für Sonntag ab.
Ich binn immernoch nicht 100% gesund und muß am Montag wieder arbeiten,deswegen kann ich die Tour nicht mitfahren sie ist nach 2 Wochen KRIPPE zu lang für mich.
Das Nächste mal komme ich bestimmt mit Mfg Dennis.


----------



## Ruderbock (4. Dezember 2009)

ABSAGE

Tochter braucht beim Nicolaus Unterstützung
(war evtl. nicht brav genug??)

gerne dann beim nächsten mal

LG Jens


----------



## mathias (5. Dezember 2009)

Ja, leider auch Absage von mir. Habe die Beinharte Weihnachtsfeier vergessen. Traditionsgemäß endet die Tombola nicht vor 2:00 Uhr 

und dann um 9:00 Uhr radeln das schafft doch kei Schwein 
Also viel Spass und beim nächsten Mal bin sicher dabei

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Dezember 2009)

Schade! 

An alle die morgen kommen: freue mich!


----------



## f.topp (6. Dezember 2009)

war ne super runde und nach heißem bad mit kaltem bier freu ich mich auf ne gänsekeule zur kalorien auffüllung....


----------



## Nicolai33 (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die schöne Runde bei euch, ihr seit ein paar nette Leutz, werde bestimmt öfters mitfahren wenn ich darf, möchte ja noch die anderen Trails in eurer Ecke kennen lernen. Das nächste mal nehme ich mir mehr zu essen mit!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2009)

ordentliche schlammrunde heute.
also ich hatte spass, danke


----------



## Raschauer (6. Dezember 2009)

War echt ne saugeile Runde ( ich will mehr davon )

Wenn ich Zeit habe bin ich wieder dabei.


Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. Dezember 2009)

schön das ihr spaß hattet nächstes mal bin ich auch wieder dabei.
Wo seit ihr denn lang gefahren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Dezember 2009)

Jo hat wiedermal viel Spass gemacht. Schön, dass ihr euch bei dem Wetter aufgerafft habt!!


----------

